# He graduated today!



## LaFoto (Jun 27, 2008)

Florian, that is. I.e. my son.

He graduated from what you'd call High School in America (things are a bit different here) - he may now read anything he wants to in University.

In the morning there was the official celebration in school with speeches and music by the school choir and the school band, and handing over the certificates and all (photos need to still be processed), and tonight we went to the ball, and since I was dressed in a way I never dress, I had Andreas take photos of me and my big (tall, too!) son. Look:







And now, we did not arrive in the car behind us. A couple of others did, and we just took advantage of the fact that it was still idling there (in a shadowy space, so we'd not have to squint). One more, just because Andreas also took this one zoomed-in close-up.


----------



## Corry (Jun 27, 2008)

WOW!!!  You both look great!  

Congrats again, Florian!  

Corinna, you look GORGEOUS!


----------



## Ajay (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrats to Florian!  You are such a proud looking mom!


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 27, 2008)

Corinna, you look absolutely _stunning_!!! [That proud, beaming smile is the perfect accessory to the beautiful dress.]

And Florian looks so happy in that second shot too! Congrats to the grad!!

(Ummm, nice car. Did you trade up?  )


----------



## hovis (Jun 27, 2008)

Looking good!!!

Some of the most memorable times in anyones life - make the most of it!!


----------



## Alison (Jun 27, 2008)

Congratulations! He looks so grown up. What a huge milestone


----------



## MissMia (Jun 27, 2008)

Congratulations! You both look great.


----------



## abraxas (Jun 28, 2008)

Congratulations Corrina & Florian!


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 28, 2008)

Congratulations 

I is probably a shame that there are so few chances to wear those in everyday life, right?


----------



## LynziMarie (Jun 28, 2008)

that's awesome!!!
give him congrats from a fellow recent graduate!!!


----------



## doenoe (Jun 28, 2008)

Good one, congrats Florian :thumbup:


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 28, 2008)

Well done Florian from Anne-Marie and I


----------

